# Use 1Dx2 (LP-E19) battery in 1Dx?



## kaihp (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked up a used 1Dx body last week - so far I'm liking it 

Due to "Battery Info" page reports "Recharging performance: moderate", I've been considering getting a new LP-E4N battery.

However, the LP-E4N's seem hard to come by (and will probably be even harder to get in the future), I was wondering if I could just get an LP-E19 battery (the 1DX2 battery).

I don't recall seeing any statements that the LP-E19 can be used in the 1Dx. Does anyone know?
Can anyone (Eldar or someone with a 1Dx2) confirm the battery voltage? (LP-E4N has 11.1V)

As I recall, the old LC-E4N will be unable to charge them to full capacity, but that's probably a minor issue.


----------



## nlrela (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Use 1Dx (LP-E19) battery in 1Dx?*

You can get mine LP-E4N if you provide me with a 1DX-II battery (LP-E19) ;D

Thought I have once read that they ain't backwards compatible, but I am definitely not for sure ...


----------



## kaihp (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Use 1Dx (LP-E19) battery in 1Dx?*



nlrela said:


> You can get mine LP-E4N if you provide me with a 1DX-II battery (LP-E19) ;D


Actually, the LP-E19 seems to be less expensive than the LP-E4N so that might not be a bad solution ;D

I've asked Canon this question, but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Use 1Dx (LP-E19) battery in 1Dx?*

Recently asked my CPS rep about this and he said the new 1DX MK2 batteries work in the old 1DX but the old 1DX charger will only be able to charge them to 80% if you want to use the new batteries you will need to buy the mark 2 charger which is another 500 euros :/ however it's gonna probably the only way to get spare batteries for the old 1DX.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Use 1Dx (LP-E19) battery in 1Dx?*



Cheekysascha said:


> Recently asked my CPS rep about this and he said the new 1DX MK2 batteries work in the old 1DX but the old 1DX charger will only be able to charge them to 80% if you want to use the new batteries you will need to buy the mark 2 charger which is another 500 euros :/ however it's gonna probably the only way to get spare batteries for the old 1DX.


Thanks for the info. No way I'm gonna buy a mark 2 charger at 500 euros - I'd rather live with the lower charge or simply buy an off-brand battery for 250-350DKK vs the 12-1500DKK for an OEM.


----------

